# 350 Gal recent pictures



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are a couple of recent photo's taken by James of my 350 Gal. Dimentions are 4' tall, 7' wide and 3' deep. There is a very large bio load in it, gnats and flies everywhere. The Vents really love jumping around.










This is right after misting. The orchid is a Phalenopsis. There are many other plants to many to name if I even knew them all.










Close up of the Left side. The creeping fig and miniture ivy does very well. Ferns love the bottom and Broms and Tills love the top.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow that tank is huge! Also well planted!
I could never manage one so big, although I could try  ...

How many Vents do you keep in there? (any number of 'em would have a hayday in that thing!)


Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

3 vents currently, two more on the way. It also has one bicolor and three auratus (Panama). They all stay in very different areas and I doubt they see much of each other.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Could you give some details on construction?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I was thinking 15 more vents! :lol:


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like everything is growing in really well.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

bigger pics please!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with Adam. We need some bigger pics.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

The original pictures are 3MB but Photobucket drops them to 1MB. Construction was done by Anthony Mazaroll about 5 years ago. Basically Plywood with marine epoxy interior, glass front. False bottom, great stuff background covered with sphagnum. I drilled the back and made a sump. It has Stream in front, Drip wall in back and mist king nozzle promist pump misting system. 240 watts of PC and Moonlight at night. Pretty much self sufficient except adding water to replace evaporation.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Wow, nice! Did you mount the Phal or did you plant it in orchid mix or other substrate???


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good Cory, the plants are really growing well. Of course the thing we all want to know is how's your _big_ tank coming? See, this is Cory's "little" tank...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! That's what I'm talking about. 

Cory, send the images as an attachement to [email protected] and I'll host them for you.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Pictures don't do that thing justice, it's huge! Are you still seeing the Vents out regularly Cory?


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Vents are out all the time playing on the two logs chasing gnats.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Cory said:


> ...Dimentions are 4' tall, 7' wide and 3' deep....


Wouldn't that be considered a studio apartment in Japan?!?!?!  

Great looking viv!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

This viv is awesome! Its amazing how small the vents are and how large the enclosure is.. Im suprised that you see them often, Cory- I hardly see my 3 vents in a 10 gal vert. 

By the way, the pictures dont do this thing half justice, 4 of us were standing in front of it staring in, and had plenty of elbow room.

Cory, Hows the construction coming along on the bigger one?

Frank


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank H said:


> ...Cory, Hows the construction coming along on the *bigger* one?...


 :shock:


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

As we all know time, children and money get in the way. I would anticipate some more work in a couple of months but for right now its static.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

looks beutiful!

now i have something to use as a guide when i set up my big tank 


yes, we need bigger pics 
if defaced changes his mind, i could host the pics for you on my website so they could be hotlinked too. just e-mail them to me at [email protected]


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

he sent me bigger pics of it.

i must say...they are very beutiful.




































(be patient while they download, its about 10mb total  )


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry guys the last picture is my azureus from another tank. If you look at the big tank the Phalenopsis is fairly large so you get an idea of the size of the tank.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang! now those pics are nice! Are those from the last meeting with James camera?


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

No I met with Cory and re-shot the pictures with my mono-pod. It really helped them turn out great, if I do say so myself!


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

No I met with Cory and re-shot the pictures with my mono-pod. It really helped them turn out great, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Wow, those are nice. I really like the background. It looks great!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! Excellent pictures and viv.

Cory, I totally spaced offering to host these for you, but I did get your email. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Beautiful job!

I just completed construction of a 240, and am now in the process of setting up and stocking it. How do you feel about the thumbnails in such a big enclosure? Are they lost in there? 

Also, how did you make a door? It looks like in the pic the front glass is removed, but that seems like it would be awfully heavy/ungainly.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Access is through a side door and the top. The front is solid glass. The thumbs are out everyday in the morning playing and chasing bugs. The eventual goal is to raise some more and create a LARGE colony in there.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Can you tell us about how much it costs to buy or build a tank like that? Just the tank, you know infrastructure. Not the technology behind it or the plants and terraforming.
Thanks


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Amen to that Cory!



Cory said:


> The eventual goal is to raise some more and create a LARGE colony in there.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!! Absolutely stunning!

Last year I picked up some frogs from Rich Frye and saw his "Uberviv"--a modified leanto greenhouse. He opened the door and a tiny little darklands pumilio male just sat on a brom leaf right out in the open, calling away. So it's clear that the tiny frogs LOVE these giant enclosures...

--Diane


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

If the state of New York were to become a prison, and the population was reduced to half, I think I would be just as happy. Almost anyway.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

...and we thought _Colostethus_ were cryptic...

 Cesar, are you feeling like a tiny frog who wants a bigger viv?  

--Diane


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

:lol: 

Maybe.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Thats awsome, also those dimensions would make it closer to 600 gallons. :shock:


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

I have received a variety of responses about how large it actually is. I think of it as approximately 350-400 gals. I do not believe it is 600gal maybe 600 liters.

Anyways doesn't matter, it's large enough for my purposes


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Yeah it is deffinitly huge, but for futre reference to determine how many gallons it is you multiple the lenght x height x width in inches and divide by 231.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

*Hmm now you got me thinking*

I have a large about 5 ft wide 6 ft tall and 2 ft deep tank that i was going to put cresteds in cause everyone toldme it was too big for darts. Now you got me thinking. the only thing is mine has a screen top right now. Do you think it would be possible for me to house darts in mine? Could you mix types in a tank that large.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Very nice...can't wait to hear how it continues to progress.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry to re-open this thread but you under approximated the size by about 300gal...yep its actually around 630gal lol just thought id through it out there 8)


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

7ft x 3ft x 4ft is 145152inchs/231= 628.36 gallons


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

BUMP>>>>> 
Who cares how many gallons that thing is, it's freaking sweet!!!!!!!!! ANY chance on some updated photos or did the plants get out and take over the house. :wink: Honestly I'm quite, quite curious.... not to mention JEALOUS!!!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome pics , Great Viv .. I love the large enclosures...


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome tank, how is the maintenance of this beast? Do you use a step ladder to get down in there. Man thats a big tank. Do you have any new pics?


----------

